# Beginner Writer



## Amy_List (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello everyone my name is Amy,

I've been working on my writing skills and trying to improve them. One issue I am facing today is I'm not getting any feedback as to which areas I really need work on. I've started writing a book which has been coming along wonderfully, but my main concern is improving what I already know. Even just trying to write for a blog website to start receiving income from my knowledge and experience seems to be a struggle. I've recently ordered two books on ways to improve my writing. Any advice, help, or writers willing to give me some feedback on my work would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 27, 2015)

Amy, you've come to the right place. I'd recommend checking out the non-fiction forum for input on non-fic, and either the Prose Workshop (for works you aim to publish) or the Fiction boards if you don't mind your stuff being out in front of the general internets. 

Smaller pieces are more likely to get feedback. If you post something, shoot me a PM and I'll check it out. This is a very supportive place and we're glad you're here. Mustard will be along shortly with the refreshments.


----------



## Greimour (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome to the site, Amy.

You will need 10 posts before you can share your work, but to improve on the skills you already have, I can only recommend showing off your talent for us to read and comment on. Some of the community is scratch my back and I will scratch yours — meaning if you comment on the work of others there will be a higher chance of people commenting on your stuff; but either way, people will generally help where they can.

Hope you find what you are looking for here, you generally get as much out of this forum as you put in...sometimes more.

Good to see and welcome a new member.


~Greimour.


----------



## Amy_List (Apr 28, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Amy, you've come to the right place. I'd recommend checking out the non-fiction forum for input on non-fic, and either the Prose Workshop (for works you aim to publish) or the Fiction boards if you don't mind your stuff being out in front of the general internets.
> 
> Smaller pieces are more likely to get feedback. If you post something, shoot me a PM and I'll check it out. This is a very supportive place and we're glad you're here. Mustard will be along shortly with the refreshments.



Hi and thank you for your input! I will definitely take a look at those forums and see what I can do about posting a article to get some feedback.


----------



## Amy_List (Apr 28, 2015)

Greimour said:


> Welcome to the site, Amy.
> 
> You will need 10 posts before you can share your work, but to improve on the skills you already have, I can only recommend showing off your talent for us to read and comment on. Some of the community is scratch my back and I will scratch yours — meaning if you comment on the work of others there will be a higher chance of people commenting on your stuff; but either way, people will generally help where they can.
> 
> ...



Hi Greimour and thank you for the warm welcome. I can understand the "scratch my back, I'll scratch yours" scenario. I appreciate your input and thank you again.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, good news! You're one step ahead of the game. Admitting you could use some feedback is half the battle. An open mind like yours will find quite the home here among other learning, growing, often experienced authors, writers, and poets. Each and every person here is now a tool through which your writing will improve according to your own style.

Do not hesitate to dig right in. I find most of my knowledge comes from what I recognize in other works. I read and critique often to provide a sort of self-reflective feedback. The more I do these things, the more I enjoy my writing. Just a tip that worked for me.

Questions? Ask!
Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Amy_List (Apr 28, 2015)

thepancreas11 said:


> Well, good news! You're one step ahead of the game. Admitting you could use some feedback is half the battle. An open mind like yours will find quite the home here among other learning, growing, often experienced authors, writers, and poets. Each and every person here is now a tool through which your writing will improve according to your own style.
> 
> Do not hesitate to dig right in. I find most of my knowledge comes from what I recognize in other works. I read and critique often to provide a sort of self-reflective feedback. The more I do these things, the more I enjoy my writing. Just a tip that worked for me.
> 
> ...


Hi and thank you for the warm welcome  I'll have to look today to see if I can submit a post in the writing section. I know one of my main struggles is third person.


----------



## SethVonDoom (Apr 30, 2015)

Do you read a lot of other stories?  That's always a good place to learn how to be a better writer.  There's also different chat rooms and things like that that will help enhance your abilities.


----------



## pgbthewriter (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Amy


----------



## Amy_List (May 1, 2015)

SethVonDoom said:


> Do you read a lot of other stories? That's always a good place to learn how to be a better writer. There's also different chat rooms and things like that that will help enhance your abilities.



Hi SethVonDoom thank you for the input. I do read some stories but mostly informative books. The book I'm currently working on is a novel, but it has been a slow process. I'm currently working about mid-way through my book.


----------



## Amy_List (May 1, 2015)

pgbthewriter said:


> Welcome to the forum Amy



Thank you pgbthewriter


----------



## J Anfinson (May 1, 2015)

Amy_List said:


> I do read some stories but mostly informative books.



One of the best ways to learn any form, be it novels, short stories, poetry, etc is to read lots of the same. Think of it like osmosis--you absorb the information. If you don't read much fiction, writing it is going to be an even longer, harder road than it already is.

Oh, and welcome to the forum. :welcome:


----------



## Amy_List (May 1, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> One of the best ways to learn any form, be it novels, short stories, poetry, etc is to read lots of the same. Think of it like osmosis--you absorb the information. If you don't read much fiction, writing it is going to be an even longer, harder road than it already is.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the forum. :welcome:



Thank you J Anfinson for the warm welcome  , I'll have to look into that. Thank you for the input!


----------



## TeriBeth (May 12, 2015)

I'm very new, as well. Putting my writing out for others to read is a bit like walking naked down the street. It makes me a nervous wreck, but I feel a call to do it. Writing is just something that is a part of me. Looking forward to reading your work.


----------



## hypocritter (May 27, 2015)

Hi
Also a newbie,both as a writer and to the forum.Would not be my place to offer advice ,i also am seeking ways to improve and grow from a vertually kindergarten level relative to the wealth of experience enjoyed by some on these forums .
I'm confident however in declaring the osmosis theory definitely holds water .Whenever I've dried up so to speak,I've realised it's been paralleled to times when I've been reading less, and the more prolific my reading the easier my own words spill onto the page .

Good luck with your endeavours .


----------



## Sonterp (May 28, 2015)

My #1 rule is to write with passion. You need to keep readers captivated enough to stay with you until the end of the book, where you shock them enough that they will recommend the book to their friends and the chain continues.

#2. Keep things interesting. You don't want to make the mistake of adding "mush" to your work. Every single detail in your book should serve a purpose to work towards something. You don't have to keep the book on climax all the time, but make it interesting enough to keep the readers going.

#3. Be creative. This is an _extremely _important rule. You don't know how many times I have seen writers with good skills ruin their books by using generic un-captivating ideas recycled from the book that probably inspired them to write. *Don't* be that person, creativity may seem weird and risky, but once you travel into the deep end, you are never going back (to eating ramen).

#4. Find a writing style. A style to your writing is a must. I happen to be extremely dark and sarcastic in my writing but that is what the readers love about it. Some people are romantic, some people are unbiased narrators (the worst kind), some people are dark, some people are angry, etc. It is whatever suits you best for your work.

These are my tips, thanks for reading.


----------

